
Why Tokyo’s New Transparent Public Restrooms Are a Stroke of Genius - lightlyused
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suzannerowankelleher/2020/08/16/why-tokyos-new-transparent-public-restrooms-are-a-stroke-of-genius/#62862ae211e1
======
beenBoutIT
Curious how thick the transparent material is and what an infrared camera
would see when it's in opaque mode and occupied by people.

------
ksec
>Around the world, public toilets get a foul rap. Even in Japan, where
restrooms have a higher standard of hygiene than _in_ _much_ of the rest of
the world.......

I would have put anywhere in stead of much.

So the question is, are their any place on earth where restrooms have a higher
stand of hygiene than in Japan?

------
maxfan8
I wonder if this was built with security in mind. How easy would it be to
tamper with the opaque switch?

Also is it fail-safe? Does it turn clear when the power fails?

It could be very embarrassing and/or result in some liability issues if not.

------
s09dfhks
I didnt see anything in the article about how they handle privacy when you're
actually using the toilets. How will they accomplish this part?

~~~
awalton
> The design relies on a new smartglass technology that turns the walls opaque
> when the door is locked.

Which is pretty much exactly what I expected when I heard the words
"transparent public toilets."

------
antipaul
Upon reading the details, quite brilliant!

